
Qt for Python 5.12 officially released - mherrmann
https://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/12/18/qt-python-5-12-released/
======
mherrmann
Very happy about this as an avid Qt and Python user. People looking to get
started may be interested in my tutorial [1] and open source build system [2]
for Qt for Python apps.

1: [https://build-system.fman.io/python-qt-tutorial](https://build-
system.fman.io/python-qt-tutorial)

2: [https://build-system.fman.io](https://build-system.fman.io)

